# Construcción de un odometro



## luis ortega (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola,saludos

Kiero hacer un medidor de distancias mejor conocido como odometro. Mi idea es poner un palo o tubo y al final de este conectar una rueda y con esa medir la distancia, pero en internet no e encontrado algun diagrama para hacer esto. Me gustaria ke me ayudaran a diseñarlo o encontrar.

No se como se pueda hacer, pero un amigo me dijo k podia hacerlo con los detectores de movimiento de un mouse de bolita. 


Ayudenme x favor


----------



## Dano (Oct 27, 2007)

Viene un aparatito para bicicletas que es un odometro electrónico, solo tienes que adaptarlo.

Saludos


----------



## luis ortega (Oct 27, 2007)

vi en internet este odometro para las vicis, pero en mi caso es parte de un proyecto que tengo en mi escuela, entonces debe de ser de fabricacion casera, es por eso que quiero encontrar el diagrama para hacerlo yo mismo.


----------



## luis ortega (Oct 27, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Viene un aparatito para bicicletas que es un odometro electrónico, solo tienes que adaptarlo.
> 
> Saludos



vi en internet este odometro para las vicis, pero en mi caso es parte de un proyecto que tengo en mi escuela, entonces debe de ser de fabricacion casera, es por eso que quiero encontrar el diagrama para hacerlo yo mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2007)

Te fabricas un contador digital, a una rueda (De un tamaño 25 Cm) le colocas unos trozos de espejo, con un optoaislador reflectivo lees cada vez que pase un espejo frente al opto, los pulsos al contador, sabiendo la cantidad de pulsos y el diametro de la rueda calculas la distancia.


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 27, 2007)

la idea de fogonazo es facil y esta muy buena


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Mas cutre todavia. pillas una calculadora de las mas baratas.

La desmontas y sueldas unos cables a la tecla igual

A esos cables le poner un pulsador de palanca que lo atornillas al palo.
La rueda le pones un clavo que apriete el pulsador en cada vuelta.

A la calculadora le 1++ y a dar vueltas. (si poner el valor de cada vuelta te hace la conversion)


Cuuuuuutre, no. pero funciona.


Si tienes algun ventilador de PC roto puedes utlizar el sensor de HALL y un iman.


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 27, 2007)

le pones a la calculadora ANS+1 y asi lo vaaaaaa. sacas el perimetro de la rueda y lo multiplicas por las vueltas.y te da la distancia que hubiera avanzado.


----------



## luis ortega (Oct 27, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Te fabricas un contador digital, a una rueda (De un tamaño 25 Cm) le colocas unos trozos de espejo, con un optoaislador reflectivo lees cada vez que pase un espejo frente al opto, los pulsos al contador, sabiendo la cantidad de pulsos y el diametro de la rueda calculas la distancia.




mmm. la verdad esa idea me suena interesante, pero como poder hacer la etapa del calculo de la distancia en un circuito digital, porque mi intensión es poner un lcd que diga la distancia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2007)

La idea era que el calculo lo hagas tu.
Si no te apetece se puede fabricar una rueda de 318,30988 de diametro, cada vuelta sera 1 m, si le colocas 10 espejos cada cuenta sera de 10 Cm, con 20 espejos sera de 5 Cm y asi hasta donde te plazca.
Otra posibilidad es agujeros sobre la rueda con un optoaislador de ranura que lea el paso del agujeros.
Con extrema paciencia se pueden realizar 100 agujeros, en ese caso la cuenta sera en Cm


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 27, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Si tienes algun ventilador de PC roto puedes utlizar el sensor de HALL y un iman.


Como se haria en ese caso?


----------



## luis ortega (Oct 28, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La idea era que el calculo lo hagas tu.
> Si no te apetece se puede fabricar una rueda de 318,30988 de diametro, cada vuelta sera 1 m, si le colocas 10 espejos cada cuenta sera de 10 Cm, con 20 espejos sera de 5 Cm y asi hasta donde te plazca.
> Otra posibilidad es agujeros sobre la rueda con un optoaislador de ranura que lea el paso del agujeros.
> Con extrema paciencia se pueden realizar 100 agujeros, en ese caso la cuenta sera en Cm



Saludos. Bueno, yo tenia pensado hacer, (dime como lo ves) es la tactica del mouse, desarmar un mouse para quitarle la ruedita perforada y de igual manera ponerle esos led el que lanza la luz y el otro que detecta, no se cuantas perforaciones tenga ese pequeño disco, pero es cuestion de contarlos y ponerle una cantidad en cms. a cada perforacion con respecto al perimetro de la rueda, entonces cada que avance la rueda va a moverse la lueda perforada del mouse e ir contando, pero ¿Como le puedo asignar un valor a cada perforacion, que chip necesito, o k cosa necesito? como vez esa idea?'?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

Eso es lo mismo que la rueda perforada que te comente, el mouse ya tiene todo lo necesario, optoaislador y rueda perforada, solamente tiene el inconveniente del poco diametro de la rueda, si tienes que medir unos metros se vuelve engorroso.
Cada perforacion es un pulso, luego tendras que ver cuantos pulsos entran en una unidad de longitud, por ejemplo 1M y por regla de 3 calculas la distancia teniendo como dato la cuenta del contador.
La rueda de 318,30 es para que 1 vuelta sea 1 m de recorrido, simplificas las cuentas.


----------



## luis ortega (Oct 28, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Eso es lo mismo que la rueda perforada que te comente, el mouse ya tiene todo lo necesario, optoaislador y rueda perforada, solamente tiene el inconveniente del poco diametro de la rueda, si tienes que medir unos metros se vuelve engorroso.
> Cada perforacion es un pulso, luego tendras que ver cuantos pulsos entran en una unidad de longitud, por ejemplo 1M y por regla de 3 calculas la distancia teniendo como dato la cuenta del contador.
> La rueda de 318,30 es para que 1 vuelta sea 1 m de recorrido, simplificas las cuentas.



JEJE creo que ya entendi, bueno mi idea es quitar la rueda perforada del mouse y ponerla en el centro de la rueda grande para hacerlo mas facil


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

Ah!, esa es buena, pero ¿ Y como colocas el optoaislador ?

Tendrias que fabricar uno habierto, emisor de un lado y receptor del otro lado de la rueda.

Destrosar un mouse tiene sus ventajas, puedes realizar un contador ascendente-descendente por si te equivocas en el recorrido con la rueda vuelves para atraz y decrementa la cuenta y vuelves a recomenzar


----------



## maryo489 (May 22, 2010)

hola yo tengo un problema parecido tengo que hacer un odometro pero solo con contadores ya tengo el sensor y la rueda es de 10 cm pero no se como cuadrar los contadores para que cada vez que se active el sensor este suba de a 10 si me pueden ayudar les agradezco mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2010)

maryo489 dijo:


> hola yo tengo un problema parecido tengo que hacer un odometro pero solo con contadores ya tengo el sensor y la rueda es de 10 cm pero no se como cuadrar los contadores para que cada vez que se active el sensor este suba de a 10 si me pueden ayudar les agradezco mucho


¿ Y por que debe subir de a 10 ?


----------

